# Cant get External Hard Drive working on Airport Extreme



## slchawkeye (Jan 8, 2010)

So we just recently bought a macbook. We also purchased an Airport Extreme and have wireless internet and wireless printing (via printer plugged into USB HUB into AE base station) working great. 

Have purchased an external 1TB HD. If I USB direct to Macbook it shows up on my desktop and all is good. But I want to have it behind my AE for wireless storage and backup.

In AE utility, I can see the HD in Disks, this is telling me that the HD is being seen by the base station through the USB (cables and HUB). I have clicked the "Allow File Sharing" box per AE instructions for adding a disk, but then .... nothing. I can't see it on my Macbook. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks, ... new to mac, so don't even really know how to troubleshoot much.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - welcome to TSG.

What USB hub are you using? And are you using a 802.11n AirPort Extreme?

Also ... make sure you have "External Disks" checked here: Finder > Preferences > General > Show these items on Desktop


----------



## slchawkeye (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the response. im stumped. 
its a belkin powered usb desk hub. i removed hub and connected usb direct to AE base station. no change other than the expected usb printer drops off the airport utility. Again, in disks in AE Utility i can see the hard drive, but i dont see it on the AE summary, nor do i see it on my macbook. 

yes its a new 802.11n base station

have the external disks checked in "show these items" under preferences, general...

thanks so much for the ideas.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again slchawkeye - 

Hey: did you buy your Macbook and Airport Extreme new from Apple? 

If so, I would take advantage of Apple Support. Here is their support number in case you need it: 1-800-275-2273.

Hope that helps!


----------

